# Miami Ink marathon on TLC



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

I fucking love this show. 

Damn thing always gives me crazy tattoo-jones though.  I have 6 now, and it's been like 3 years. I really need to get my ass back to the big chair.


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 16, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in Movies books tv and other media?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 16, 2006)

Great show. I have been watching since it first aired. It inspires me to get fully sleeved but i'd want to go down there to Miami and get a tattoo by Chris Garver first, then Ami James, the rest which are very talented. 



Chris said:


> Damn thing always gives me crazy tattoo-jones though.  I have 6 now, and it's been like 3 years. I really need to get my ass back to the big chair.


 No shit. The last one I got was back in August 2005, I had been watching the show and finally decided to get a sun on my left forearm, the guy was an incredible artist, we talked about the show too, he was a fan, I was hoping he'd be as good as these guys. He was good but not that good. The guys on that show are fucking awesome. I seriously would love to go down to Miami to get a tattoo by one of them.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

Firebeard said:


> Shouldn't this be in Movies books tv and other media?



Nah. It's my thinly veiled attempt to start a tattoo thread.

Or is this my thinly veiled attempt to justify the admin posting in the wrong forum?

Ack!


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, you win.  Moved to BT/M. 

[action=Chris]sucks[/action]


----------



## Scott (Jul 16, 2006)

Tattoo's indeed do rule. I have two, only one worth mentionning.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Great show. I have been watching since it first aired. It inspires me to get fully sleeved but i'd want to go down there to Miami and get a tattoo by Chris Garver first, then Ami James, the rest which are very talented.
> 
> 
> No shit. The last one I got was back in August 2005, I had been watching the show and finally decided to get a sun on my left forearm, the guy was an incredible artist, we talked about the show too, he was a fan, I was hoping he'd be as good as these guys. He was good but not that good. The guys on that show are fucking awesome. I seriously would love to go down to Miami to get a tattoo by one of them.



Where'd you go? I like the tats that I have but they're all tribal, so it's not exactly difficult to do. I'm looking for a really good japanese/polynesian themed piece that's more than just plain old black tribal. Around here there really isn't much that's impressed me other than this guy:

http://www.oceanictattoo.com/

And while the oceanic stuff is cool, I want something a little more detailed than that, since most of his work is basically a spinoff of tribal, just with smoother lines.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> Where'd you go? I like the tats that I have but they're all tribal, so it's not exactly difficult to do. I'm looking for a really good japanese/polynesian themed piece that's more than just plain old black tribal. Around here there really isn't much that's impressed me other than this guy:
> 
> http://www.oceanictattoo.com/
> 
> And while the oceanic stuff is cool, I want something a little more detailed than that, since most of his work is basically a spinoff of tribal, just with smoother lines.


Cool site. I went to Captain Morgan's Tattoo in Lewiston, Maine.

CAPTAIN MORGAN'S FINE LINE TATTOOZ
805 MAIN ST
LEWISTON, ME. 04240
207-777-7735

No site.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

Can you snap a pic of your sun? 

I've only been to Lewiston once, and it was to sleep with a chick I knew who went to Bates.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, It looks as though I will have to. This is why I didn't post in the tattoo threads.  I don't own a camera anymore. 

I will have my friend snap some tomorrow, he's supposed to be updating my site around 4 or 5pm. I'll be paying him a visit of course. 

I have a dragon with a kanji letter on one arm and the sun on the other, also from the same place but different artist. 

I can't fucking believe they don't have a website. 

Edit: Here it is! : http://www.cmtattooz.com/

Another Edit! Here is my tattoo! I did not know this until now!  I feel honored. 

http://www.cmtattooz.com/chris/chris_gallery/02/022.jpg







The tattoo artist: http://www.cmtattooz.com/chris/personal.htm

His work: http://www.cmtattooz.com/chris/chris_gallery/ink.htm


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

That's absolutely badass dude.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> I've only been to Lewiston once, and it was to sleep with a chick I knew who went to Bates.




Some of those Bates hotties. 



Chris said:


> That's absolutely badass dude.


Thanks! I will post one of my Dragon tomorrow and maybe some more pics of the sun.


----------



## Scott (Jul 16, 2006)

Seriously man. That tattoo rules


----------



## Regor (Jul 17, 2006)

I like watching both Inked and Miami Ink. I think the artists on MI are more talented personally. I've been toying with the idea of getting a tat to cover the scar on my chest from the chemo-port. But I'm not a big fan of pain really. And I'm not the tattoo type. So I prolly won't get one. But if I did, I'd still have to wait a while, because it takes 1-2yrs for the scar to heal completely to cover it up good.

I'm either thinking an hourglass with the bottom part cracked and sand pouring out (Inspired by the Trivium lyric "The sands of time for me are running out"... but the leaking of the sand to symbolize my beating cancer), or the logo of the band that sent me their tour t-shirt while I was going thru chemo. Cuz that shit helped me out bigtime. The band logo would hurt less. But the hourglass would be cooler I think.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2006)

Meh, they don't really hurt man. It's irritating for the first 10-15 minutes, then it just goes numb. It's like getting shocked by static electricity.


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 17, 2006)

Regor said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting a tat to cover the scar on my chest from the chemo-port.



I seen a show about tattoos and some people go in to get scars shaded in to look more like skin. If you're not a big tattoo person but don't want the scar, that would be the way to go. The outcome was awesome before and after was like night and day, it's there then it's not.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 17, 2006)

Scott said:


> Seriously man. That tattoo rules


Thanks. Here is another pic. 






The dragon is about 5 years old (Oct 2001), the guy that did it no longer works at the place. I still like the guy did that did the sun better, he has finer lines and is overall a better artist.


----------

